# Scenario



## nyyankees (May 18, 2009)

I have a Dr who went in to set up an epidural for a delivery. When he walked in the pt was fully dialated and pushing. He noted "Anesthesia Stand-By" and took her BP for about 15-20 minutes.

Can I bill out a type of 'Standy-By" code from E/M section or another code that describes his actions? Or maybe none at all?

Thanks.


----------



## Anna Weaver (May 19, 2009)

*stand by*

If you look at code 99360 it is a standby code, but he must have been in attendance at least 30 minutes and at the end of the 30 minutes did not end in a procedure. See if this helps you.


----------



## jdrueppel (May 19, 2009)

I agree with Anna.  99360 stand by requires a minimum of 30 minutes of time.  Based on the information given I fail to see the medical necessity of the anesthesia provider's attendance as it appears to simply be a precipitous delivery in which the patient did not require anesthesia.

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (May 20, 2009)

Thank you both....the anesthesiologist that i code for likes to bill out more than they should sometimes....so i like to check in to see the correct way to do it.


----------

